# pöllö



## Canadian Daisy

Hi  Another slang question.... I know pöllö means owl, and can also mean something like dork or fool. Wondering the undertone when it's used as slang. Hmmm.... Maybe that's not that clear In english I could say someone is a fool in the traditional sense, or I could joke/tease a friend and call them a fool - depends on the situation/person etc how it's meant. Is it the same with pöllö, or does it always have a serious meaning. Thanks again - limited chances to hear the language and see the faces speaking. Tone and body language are such a big part of communication.... <sigh>


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Pöllö_ need not have a serious meaning.


----------



## Canadian Daisy

Kiitos  ...not the most challenging grammer question, I appreciate you taking the time


----------



## Hakro

I'd even say that _pöllö_ *seldom* has a serious meaning. Nowadays it's mostly used between good friends, I believe, and I doubt that the younger generations use it at all. I think that the English word 'fool' is a very close translation.


----------

